# iFrame ohne Padding



## Alaniak (23. Februar 2007)

Hi Leute,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen. Und zwar hab ich ein iFrame in den ich Bilder laden. Die Bilder sind 400x300 genau wie der iFrame, allerdings macht der iFrame immer automatisch einen Innenabstand von etwa 10px.
Weiss jemand wie ich den wegbekomme, so dass das Bild genau in den iFrame passt?


----------



## Maik (23. Februar 2007)

Hi,

da du vermutlich die Bilder direkt in dem iFrame lädst, also ohne HTML-Dokument, notiere mal die HTML-Attribute marginwidth="0" und marginheight="0" in dem iframe-Tag.


----------



## Alaniak (23. Februar 2007)

Hat leider nicht geklappt.


----------



## Maik (23. Februar 2007)

Seltsam, bei mir funktioniert's einwandfrei.

Zeig doch bitte mal den Quellcode oder noch besser poste einen Link zur Seite, damit man da einen Blick drauf werfen kann.


----------

